# SRAM X-7 2x10 Announced



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Not road bike related, but still cool.

http://www.coveredbridgecyclery.com/propaganda/SRAM_X7_2X10.pdf


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

is it really?
do we really need narrower chains? a more finicky setup?

hell, 9 is plenty for road too..
something to think about..
and yes i already own 9 speed x-9....


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

a_avery007 said:


> is it really?
> do we really need narrower chains? a more finicky setup?
> 
> hell, 9 is plenty for road too..
> ...


ad infinitum...
Was said when we went from 5 to 6.
Was said when we went from 6 to 7.
Was said when we went from 7 to 8.
Was said when we went from 8 to 9.

And yet, drivetrains still remain easy to adjust and reliable.
Funny, that.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, they went from XX directly to X7. I wonder what they are going to do with X0 and X9. I've heard rumors about X0 going 10sp next year to compete with XTR directly, but nothing else.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I would think it would be XX, X0, X9 and X7 all going 10. 

What I really wish SRAM would release is a double tap lever for their i-motion internally geared hub.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

My 2x10 XX group is much better in every sense then the 3x9 groups I have used in the past.


----------

